# Looking for a bassist - Downtown Toronto



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking for a bassist who lives in or around Toronto. Our rehearsal space is located downtown as well.

Musical influences include, but are not limited to: Coldplay, Wilco, Neko Case, The Sadies, Matt Pond PA, The Shins and The New Amsterdam's.

The ability to play other instruments other than bass, would be more than welcomed, also, ability to sing harmonies would also be a plus.

Please respond with a bio, photograph, type of gear you play, and availability in the next few months.


----------

